
Sun holds key to volatile weather - briantakita
https://www.world-grain.com/articles/11897-sun-holds-key-to-volatile-weather
======
dethon
This article uses a sun spot figure which is misleading. The article contain
scientific statements without any references. For more sun spot info see
[http://www.sidc.be/silso/ssngraphics](http://www.sidc.be/silso/ssngraphics)
or just Google 'sun spot count'

